# World's Most Expensive Breakfast Cereal



## Buck (Mar 17, 2008)

How about some high priced Corn Flakes?

The Great Illinois Corn Flake - eBay (item 110233337338 end time Mar-20-08 09:09:27 PDT)


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 17, 2008)

Really!  Five bucks to ship a cornflake?!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 17, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Really!  Five bucks to ship a cornflake?!



Quite a bargain, really, Jeekins, when you consider the high cost  of postage today and the "delicate" nature of the item to be shipped.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 17, 2008)

That is absolutely insane...


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Buck (Mar 17, 2008)

Jeekins, you are a GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 17, 2008)

OMG, I _love_ the twisted way you think, Jeekinz!!!!!!!


----------



## miniman (Mar 17, 2008)

Obviously people out there with money to burn. Any fancy shipping some my way - I can supply a corn flake (any abstract view you fancy)


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 17, 2008)

Bidders:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




27
Bids:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




57
Time left:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 days 17 hours 52 mins


That's nuts


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

13 years ago American cereal was nearly $15 a box in Singapore---guess what most ended up eating?


----------



## muzzlet (Mar 17, 2008)

I would be shocked it they actually get paid. What people bid, and what actually happens are often two very different things. I buy and sell quite a bit on Ebay, and this has the whiff of disbelief to me.


----------



## jeninga75 (Mar 17, 2008)

There is NO way someone is gonna pay 5k for a frickin cornflake.  If they do, they're a flake...  If it's legit I need to start looking at my cornflakes...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 17, 2008)

All I can say is *WOW!  *There are some strange people in this world if this isn't a fake.  To put such a value on something so silly is lunacy, IMHO.

Ho!  You foolish person who would purchace such a frivolous thing.  I laugh at you.  Yes, I laugh.  Ha ha!  

Did I sound like Porthose in a cheap B-Movie knock off of the Three Muskateers?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a really, really, really difficult time believing someone would pay even a few dollars for something like this.

Buck and I have been watching this through the day.  At this hour, it's up to.........$180,300.00.  Oh, puleeeezzze!  P.T. Barnum was right!!!!


----------



## jabbur (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't know about the bidders but the offer is real.  It was just on the local news here where they interviewed the girls putting up for bid.  They saw the flake and thought for fun to put it up on ebay.  They figured they would get maybe enough money for another box of cereal.  They are as suprised as we are that the bid is so high!  They plan on doing something for the family with the money.


----------



## sattie (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone have a crane?  I need something to pull my jaw back together!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 18, 2008)

I wouldn't have paid the starting price of $9.99, let alone the $201,100 it is up to now.  Some people just have more money than brains.

Barbara


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 18, 2008)

Nobody's going to pay that for a cornflake!  I mean... I just don't believe it.  I think that family should avoid thinking how they're going to spend their money until it actually arrives.  I bet most of those bidders are just screwing around.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 18, 2008)

It doesn't even look like Illinois!  I thought it was going to be Golden Grahams made with gold leaf or Lucky Charms that give you magical powers or something.  This barely warrants a dismissive "bah."

Bah!


----------



## CanadianMeg (Mar 18, 2008)

Look at the bid history. I think it's one person artificially inflating the price using multiple ids. Whether they are known to the seller or not is another story.


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 18, 2008)

beginner_chef said:


> That is absolutely insane...



i totally agree. I dont even know what Illinois looks like to be honest.

lol


----------



## GB (Mar 18, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> i totally agree. I dont even know what Illinois looks like to be honest.
> 
> lol


Illinois looks like breakfast cereal.


----------



## MrsBrandi (Mar 18, 2008)

I best the people with the auction are also the bidders with different ID's  I mean WHAT PEOPLE WONT DO TO GET ON TV!?!?


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 18, 2008)

GB said:


> Illinois looks like breakfast cereal.



oh ok i get ya.


----------



## nbk12ul (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww man, I knew it was too good to be true


----------



## MrsBrandi (Mar 19, 2008)

I know!!! What a joke.  I have a big family... and if I wanted too (and so could MANY PEOPLE OUT THERE) I could put something stupid on ebay and call some people and say BID ON THIS, YOU DONT HAVE TO PAY ME, LETS JUST SEE HOW MUCH PUBLICITY WE GET!   

Hmmm, some people have too much time.


----------



## Wart (Mar 19, 2008)

MrsBrandi said:


> I know!!! What a joke.  I have a big family... and if I wanted too (and so could MANY PEOPLE OUT THERE) I could put something stupid on ebay and call some people and say BID ON THIS, YOU DONT HAVE TO PAY ME, LETS JUST SEE HOW MUCH PUBLICITY WE GET!
> 
> Hmmm, some people have too much time.




You would still have to pay the final fees.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 27, 2008)

The corn flake sold for $1350!  

Illinois-shaped flake joins pantheon of cultural odds and ends in traveling exhibit -- Texas, John Fitzgerald Kennedy -- dailypress.com

Interesting what people will spend their money on!


----------

